
Ask HN: is it the wrong time to buy UK stocks? - ratsimihah
Hi all, this might be the wrong place to ask, but let me give this a shot.<p>I&#x27;m based in the UK and try to invest regularly.
I currently only have UK stocks, but because of Brexit, I&#x27;m afraid buying any more UK stock is a bad idea.<p>I&#x27;m also considering buying US stocks by using Freetrade, which I believe is the UK equivalent of Robinhood.<p>Thus, would you recommend I keep buying UK stocks and diversify, or I start buying US stocks?<p>Also, I currently have an investment ISA with my UK bank, and I&#x27;m not sure how getting a Freetrade account would work with that, although they do claim to support ISAs. Maybe I can move mine to them.<p>Fun fact: I am originally from France.
======
mc_lovin_
What are some good tech companies in UK to invest ? I remember seeing a
company which had Amazon like growth in the last couple of years from 300£ to
more than 1000£ (can't recall the name), would like to see where it is right
now.

